# 1 week of silence



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It's been a week since WD died and the silence is deafening, the house eerily clean. I thought I would wait for a long time before I would start to look for a pup.
But I can feel myself longing for a new pup already. It surprises me. I know for sure it is not to replace WD; no dog can. I just do not want to be without a GSD. I can wait for the right pup so I won't just take the first pup that I come across. (I waited decades for WD).
My question to those of you who got a pup shortly after the heart dog died, how did that work out? Did you have the energy, full devotion to this new little land shark? How did it affect your grieving? Was it confusing to look that new pup in his eyes and not see your "old" dog? Calling the new name etc. Any feedback appreciated. Please no judgements.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think all people grieve differently. Some, like my husband, don't want to look at another dog for years. Myself, when we had to let my collie go, couldn't stand the emptiness. Let yourself grieve however you need to and do what you need to do to move on.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. When we lost Cheyenne unexpectedly, I couldn't stand how quiet the house was. We still had Chazzy but it wasn't the same. My husband kept saying he wanted to wait, in a few days I began looking for our new pup, we had to wait a little over 2 months for him anyway.
I have found I am reminded of Cheyenne often but each one has their own personality and puppies tend to keep you busy which is the best thing for a broken heart.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

After my Jack died I went with no dog for six months... He was a border collie and had a dark black face with bright eyes, smooth coat with prick ears. my SAR friends called him a mali in a tuxedo...I bought him from a breeder when I was living in England. I have lots of friends in border collie rescue so when one posted pictures of a year old bright eyed ball crazy rough coat with semi prick ears, I fell in love. Miles came flew from Texas 2 weeks later. Not what I wanted but something about those eyes. He is what I needed. 

I wouldn't say he is my heart dog, he isnt Jack. I love him and everything, but he was a great dog for where I was in life. And everyone loves him and he loves everyone. 

Dante is my new "jack". Not that Jack can be replaced, he can't, but the bond Dante and I have is as close as mine and Jack's. He has a big dark face and bright eyes. It was love at first sight for both of us when I opened his crate door at the airport.

There is no right time or anything. I strongly believe you go with your gut. I fell in love with all my dogs based on a feeling. And I wouldn't trade any of them. I am so sorry to hear about WD, and when it feels right, don't be afraid to open your heart again. And only you know when that time is.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I think all people grieve differently. Some, like my husband, don't want to look at another dog for years. Myself, when we had to let my collie go, couldn't stand the emptiness. Let yourself grieve however you need to and do what you need to do to move on.


Nicely said, I myself can't stand being without a dog so I can understand the emptiness you must feel, as long as you go into it with the right expectations and being healed or ready to devote your time, energy and love all should be fine. It is weird at first waking up to someone knew and calling a new name but in time it just becomes the new normal to you and the dog you lost will forever be in your heart and remembered, so sorry again to hear about the passing of your boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I say go for it, you know yourself best. I've always had 2-3 dogs, only once was I down to just one and it felt strange. It only lasted a few months before I found my lab, she was the perfect fit.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I have called Jonas Taz so many times I lost count. It helped me a lot when I got Jonas. He was not there to replace Taz. I got him to devote my love for German Shepherds towards him now. Yes I still had Ginger back then, but she always kept to herself. I always told everyone she was a cat trapped in a longhaired gsd's body . Everyone grieves differently , I still think about Taz and Ginger daily. I hope I will never forget them, I never want to, and I really don't think I ever will.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, the silence is awful. I had a weird death experience with our previous dog mandy who died at 8 yrs old from cancer. About 2 months prior to her death, I had a strong desire to search on the internet for GSD puppies. I remember thinking, why am I doing this? I have a perfectly wonderful dog that I'll have for many more years, I felt I was betraying her.

After she died I thought I would enjoy a time of less obligations. But I found myself crying whenever I walked somewhere we would normally go. After about a week, my husband sent me some quote saying the best way to get over the death of a dog is to get a new one. She died 3rd week of April and by the middle of May I was ready to get a new pup or adult. I was in school, it was really stressful and I had to wait until the semester was almost over. I got Molly on Memorial Day weekend, I couldn't wait until school was over in June.

I had my daughter pick out Molly because I knew I would pick a dog that looked like our old one and would not be objective.

To answer your questions, yes I definitely had the energy for the new pup, it took me out of my depression which really drains your energy. I did expect our new pup the act similar to our old dog, I admit it did take me a while to see that she has her own personality and nothing would ever replace our old dog, that feeling came up once in while until Molly was about 1 year old. Now I totally love Molly's personality and am so happy I got to experience two unique, great dogs. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry about WD. He was a great gsd and I so enjoyed your posts. I feel strongly that WD would not want you to be alone - he would want you to move on. The best way you can honor him for the wonderful companion that he was, is to open your heart to another gsd. That is what I do. When my aussie who was before my Sting crossed the bridge, I made arrangements for the next pup right away, then I took a month to mourn my aussie and prepare for the pup. I needed that time for myself and for the scent to go out of the house, so the next dog wouldn't be confused in smelling a dog that was not longer there. I found that advice in the Monks Of New Skete "How To be Your Dog's Best Friend" the chapter on loss. I went for the walks we took together and I looked at his photos. I thought of all the good times and was thankful for the time I had with him and that he left a legacy for the new pup to follow. I feel your beloved WD has done the same for you. Move on - WD would have been proud of you!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> I am so very sorry about WD. He was a great gsd and I so enjoyed your posts. I feel strongly that WD would not want you to be alone - he would want you to move on. The best way you can honor him for the wonderful companion that he was, is to open your heart to another gsd. That is what I do. When my aussie who was before my Sting crossed the bridge, I made arrangements for the next pup right away, then I took a month to mourn my aussie and prepare for the pup. I needed that time for myself and for the scent to go out of the house, so the next dog wouldn't be confused in smelling a dog that was not longer there. I found that advice in the Monks Of New Skete "How To be Your Dog's Best Friend" the chapter on loss. I went for the walks we took together and I looked at his photos. I thought of all the good times and was thankful for the time I had with him and that he left a legacy for the new pup to follow. I feel your beloved WD has done the same for you. Move on - WD would have been proud of you!


That was so sweet and so true. I told him before he died that I would not give up on shepherds and his legacy would live on in the shepherds that will come after him. So he heard it.
Thank you very much for these words.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm so sad about WD. I'm sure your heart is big enough for another shepherd. Nobody can take your love and memories of WD away or replace him, but you can have new one.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Everybody is different. I have lost two dogs in a littler over 14 months, and I am not ready yet. I almost brought home a puppy in the spring and I did put myself on a wait list from a breeder I like. But I haven't brought another dog in at all.

My husband is different and I think he would have been happy to bring a puppy home within a month of losing Jackson last year. 

So my advice is to do what feels right for you and your home. I am so sorry to hear about WD passing. Heartbreaking.
Sheilah


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

A lot of my decisions when it comes to getting another dog after one passes stems from having two dogs. My family has always had two dogs, from as early as I can remember, and they grieve. When I had to give my Labrador up (attacked my GSD cross and tried to bite my 2 year old) I was devastated, but what was worse... My GSD cross. As much as he'd been bitten, he'd lost his playmate. The dog he'd spent the last 4 years of his life with, playing, digging (ugh) and running around together. Rogue was miserable, moping on the couch, putting on weight, not showing interest in anything. So we made the decision to get Summer... Then of course Summer passed away after we'd only had her three weeks (PRAA). I was lost, Rogue was lost and both of us just say on the couch all day and moped around... So my boyfriend found an brought home River for us! 
It's all up to the individual, if you feel ready, and you feel that you need to share your love again, then do it. Other people will judge you regardless your decision, so do what's best for you! :hug: WD wouldn't want you to be sad  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

No judgement here at all...If it were me...I would get another GSD as soon as I could...This is not disrespectful..This is honoring the love between the two of you..If she had been a bad dog..who would ever want to try again? It is the same with humans...if one loses a loved one and than goes on to another..it is a tribute to love shared ..That if the first had not brought you so much happiness..than you would not seek that same feeling again..WD loved you...and gave you happiness...It is not wrong to look for that again...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't live without a dog in my life..I have always had multiple dogs, tho I missed the ones I've lost terribly I thank my lucky stars for the remaining ones that keep me going..Right now I have 3, 2 senior aussies and Masi , I will always have atleast two dogs in my house


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I cant even imagine what you must be going through at this time. I do have to agree with everyone here that everyone grieves differently. there is no right and wrong way to grieve. Like you I think the silence would be too much for me after having my dog there every day. You will never replace Wolfy Dog and im sure you dont want to do that, but you have to do whats right for you. And if putting all the love you gave to Wolfy Dog into another puppy helps you and helps another puppy then more blessings to you. You have so much love to give, why not share it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think its wonderful that you are thinking of opening your heart to another dog. Everyone needs a different amount of time to grieve. In the past I have gotten a puppy when I knew I was going to lose a dog.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I know what you mean about the dogless house, that was just unbearable for me after I had to put my greyhound down, and really after every other dog I've lost. I believe there would be no disrespect, or no insult to Wolfy Dog's memory, were you to get another puppy as soon as possible. Filling up that gap in your life with another dog in no way replaces WD in your heart or memories, IMO. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think everyone grieves differently. Personally, I couldn't stand not having a dog and I didn't feel that I disrespected the first dogs memory by taking another in. If you feel you're ready then go for it, there's always another dog out there needing a good home


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

First I am so sorry to read about your loss of Wolfy dog. It is so hard to let them go. I am going thur much the same right now. I lost Cody in sept. then 9 months later in June I lost Clipper. I miss my boys so much. I have Hooch, a little pitbull, but the relationship I had with my shepherds is unmatched. Hooch is grieving too. He lays around and sleeps and is not the active energetic dog he was with my boys. He sits and watches the neighbor dogs play and you can tell he wants to romp and run so bad. I miss the love my shepherds gave me, shepherds is such an apt name, they are truly the guardians of our hearts. I don't know if I'm ready at this point, I wanted to wait till I retire to get a puppy, so he or she wouldn't have to wait on me like Cody and Clipper did. But like you I don't know if I can go that long. I will have to have another germanshepherd, they are just the breed for me, I love the personality of them.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have the words to say how utterly sorry I am for your loss. I hadn't followed your previous thread because I didn't have any advice to offer. Follow your heart, it really doesn't matter what anyone else thinks or says. We lost our 2 within 6 weeks of each other and none of us could bear the silence. Our hearts were still broken,but they started to mend a little when we brought our new one home. Peace be with you..


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I got Berlin very shortly after I had to put Akira down. I felt extremely guilty and not ready but it was so soon (few days after..) due to certain circumstances (She was only 4 months old so breeder offered me another). In the end, I am so glad I decided to open my heart up again because I really cannot picture my life without Berlin. And although at first it was hard, Berlin really helped pull me out of depression and gave me something to do instead of sit around and cry. Everything happens for a reason. So, do what feels right. WD would want you happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> It's been a week since WD died and the silence is deafening, the house eerily clean. I thought I would wait for a long time before I would start to look for a pup.
> But I can feel myself longing for a new pup already. It surprises me. I know for sure it is not to replace WD; no dog can. I just do not want to be without a GSD. I can wait for the right pup so I won't just take the first pup that I come across. (I waited decades for WD).
> My question to those of you who got a pup shortly after the heart dog died, how did that work out? Did you have the energy, full devotion to this new little land shark? How did it affect your grieving? Was it confusing to look that new pup in his eyes and not see your "old" dog? Calling the new name etc. Any feedback appreciated. Please no judgements.


First, let me extend my condolences over your loss of your dear WD, I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a much loved dog.

I've found that adding a new puppy (or even an older dog) shortly after losing one of the Hooligans gives me something to do, something to take care of. BUT most importantly, I had to want the puppy (or older dog) for the next 12 or 13 years, and not as a remedy for losing a dog I loved with all my heart. IMHO, I feel you'll make the right decision for yourself and your puppy when you find the right one!!! 

FWIW ... I've also added a puppy (or older dog) to my family when I've had a senior reach an age where I could lose him at any time, this also helped me, and very often gave the senior in question a new zest for life. Not for everyone, but it worked well for me.

I'm now at the age where I have been downsizing the number of dogs I have, it's difficult but necessary. I'm not sure what I'll do, keep my family at three dogs when Slider goes to the Bridge, or just have one or two. HOWEVER, after losing Mac this past December, I asked his breeder if she ever gets an older male who needs a home to please think of me (but that's just because I have loved living with Mac and Niki so much).


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I got my current puppy about 6 months after I lost my heart dog Ike. 

I still call the new boy Ike. Then I cry. Sometimes I see Ike in his face, and I cry. They are very different dogs in most things, but sometimes.....

I had a few weeks to prepare for Ike's loss. And I started looking at breeders. Helped me to know that I would have a new baby. 

But it will always be hard. But I think that Ike would want me to give the love that I can longer give him, to another dog. WD would want the same. You were a great home, WD would want another dog to have what he had. 

I am so sorry for your loss. He was too young. It is hard. Harder than anyone thinks. But you can make it through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the loss of wonderful WD.

When our Ivy died unexpectedly of hemangio last year, we were fostering a wonderful little pup...and we ended up foster failing with her. She was like an angel sent from above to help us through our grief--for us, and for Simon, our old male dog. She was with us for a reason, and came with a purpose, and we adore her. 

One thought to mull over...fostering is a wonderful first step to being ready for another dog. It fills the emptiness in the house. It gives you a new purpose and something to think about other than the silence and grief, as you'll be helping mend the broken psyche of a dog in need and serving as a bridge for that dog finding it's happy future. If one passes through who's meant to be, you have the option to foster fail; if not, you just send it on it's way to its new home. Meanwhile, you continue the search for the puppy that's right for you--all the while enjoying sharing your heart with temporary "guests" who need your love. Just a thought.


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

We lost the Ol Man on July 23rd. About two weeks earlier I had caught a great picture of him smiling, ears all perked, looking right at the camera. I thought 'this is such a GREAT picture, I'm so glad I got it before he died." Then had to wonder what was wrong with me, his arthritis was getting bad but well managed with pain-meds and he seemed to be doing great. One week later he was in so much pain we were trying everything to get control of it, week and a half later his hind end was paralyzed, two weeks later we said good-bye. Still waiting on the report to see what happened.

We had talked about getting a puppy for years and I'd been slowly putting a few bucks aside now and then since I wanted a working line rather than another show line and I knew a good pup would be expensive. About 3 days after the Ol Man was gone I started looking around for breeders. The house was too clean. It was empty. Even though the Ol Man had gotten where he slept a lot and I have a toddler racing around every where it was still too quiet. I realized it was the first time in my life I didn't have SOMETHING four-footed and furry around. 

I figured it would take a while to find a puppy, heck, it took 2 years to find the Ol Man so it was ok to look. I didn't think I'd find anything fast and that was ok, I knew I'd eventually get used to an animal-free house and the right one would, eventually, come along. Then someone on facebook posted they were looking for a pup, I added a reply asking if people could send me references as well, which led to a breeder nearby, which led to a litter of pups she has available right now. We went and looked at the one she thought would be a good fit and he was perfect-calm, mellow, happy to be with us. 

Hubby and Munchkin fell in love, even if I was a little melancholy. It was hard not remembering the Ol Man as a puppy and how different this pup was from him. But, the smell of puppy breath and soft baby fuzz made me smile, the first time in days. We talked about it quite a bit, especially since I'm expecting another kiddo the end of September. There were a lot of other factors but eventually we decided to get the pup.

He came home Thursday and its been a blast. I have forgotten so much about puppies, sometimes its exhausting but I've spent the last two days laughing so its worth it. I feel like a complete newbie dog owner again (which is frustrating and fun at the same time.) I will admit that I miss a trained dog-not specifically the Ol Man, but just a dog who understands sit, wait, come here, ect. I'll give a command and the puppy will stare at me all cute and I'll start thinking "what is wrong with you-sit! OH DUH. Remember he's a puppy. Remember he's a puppy." I'm not sure whose more entertaining at this point, the puppy or us adults remembering he's a puppy (watching your husband smack himself on the head is pretty hilarious).

Was it too early? Maybe. I think the Ol Man would understand, he was always there nearby so I never felt alone. I sometimes wonder if the suddenness of the Ol Man's issue wasn't because this pup was ready for his new home and the Ol Man ready to get some rest. The pup follows me everywhere, lays down about where the Ol Man would when I'm working or in the kitchen, and seems to have filled in that emptiness but in his own way. 

Except for the shadowing he's a completely different dog: different temperament, attitude, everything. He's a lot like the first GSD I had back when I was 18. I'm glad he is different. It makes it easier to love him for being him, rather than a replacement (if that makes sense). 

You will know when its time. *hugs* I am so sorry for your loss. They never live long enough.

(ps-sorry for the book everyone)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you all.
These words really do help. I have visited WD's breeder. He showed me two nice females who will be bred this month. It is exciting and scary at the same time. In the end I think I will have a new pup in December. Being without WD feels like part of me has been amputated. I can not imagine any other breed next to me. I am not so much looking forward to another very intense year but once he is here I know I'll love it. Now it's waiting and hoping for two good sized litters.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> I'm so sorry about the loss of wonderful WD.
> 
> When our Ivy died unexpectedly of hemangio last year, we were fostering a wonderful little pup...and we ended up foster failing with her. She was like an angel sent from above to help us through our grief--for us, and for Simon, our old male dog. She was with us for a reason, and came with a purpose, and we adore her.
> 
> One thought to mull over...fostering is a wonderful first step to being ready for another dog. It fills the emptiness in the house. It gives you a new purpose and something to think about other than the silence and grief, as you'll be helping mend the broken psyche of a dog in need and serving as a bridge for that dog finding it's happy future. If one passes through who's meant to be, you have the option to foster fail; if not, you just send it on it's way to its new home. Meanwhile, you continue the search for the puppy that's right for you--all the while enjoying sharing your heart with temporary "guests" who need your love. Just a thought.


I second this. Fostering or even helping at a local kennel. I was lost when my Shadow passed. Rushed into something and had a bad experience... Finally we got a little non GSD mix puppy from a shelter. He wasn't my Shadow but he made my heart feel a little bit better. Because of the suggestions of several people here, I started helping at a rescue kennel that we discovered when searching for a new dog. One day a GSD came in who needed a family to love. She was older, show line rather than working like my Shadow was and completely different in every way. Now I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so very sorry for the loss of your beloved boy. something that has always given me comfort is the knowledge that, since we cannot have an unlimited number of dogs, losing one allows us to know another. they are all different but so incredibly special, those german shepherd dogs. i have loved and lost many, and always loved as much again, tho for different reasons or personality characteristics. once you've had a sheppie, it's just about impossible to not have another. sooner the better (imho), not disrespectful at all, but a tribute to the great love you felt.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I wish I had consoled you on your other thread. I actually went back to it to figure out what went so horribly wrong. I pray you stay strong. I pray you find another heart dog not to replace Wolfie Dog but to embody him somehow. I pray we all meet on the other side happy, healthy, care-free and loved...

WD is now looking out for you...stay strong love...


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

The emptiness of a home with out a dog is very sad. I had my Golden for 13 years. When he passed I said never again. You get so very attached. No more fur balls etc.
Then I got my Angie at 8 weeks old and she stole all of our hearts. When she was only 7 months old we got another 8 wk old puppy! We have two big GSD and I love it! All the fur balls too.lol
Two big puppies at once was a bit overwhelming but so very rewarding.
My girl is about 13 months and my boy 10 months, couldn't imagine not having them.
I didn't get them to replace the one we lost-
They both give me so much--
Nothing will replace your loss, 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.
I was so upset over the loss of my first shepherd (hemangiosarcoma, gone within three days) that I could not bear coming home to the empty house. I went to look at puppies a month later, did not intend to get one. This is how Riley came into my life. He helped me through the grieving process.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Maggie is my first dog. Even though we have had her about 2 1/2 months or so she has been a joy in our lives and a pain as well....but none the less not sure what we would do without her. We sent her to doggie day care for the weekend because we left town and was worried the whole weekend how she was doing. That was only 3 days I can't imagine a lifetime without her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

